# Savic Freddy



## lochsong (Mar 3, 2011)

is this a good/suitable cage for meeces? I like the size of it but are is the spacing too big. Any views welcome. 

Lx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Where is the picture


----------



## lochsong (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL - now yer asking!!! I'll need to figure that out! Give me 5 mins


----------



## lochsong (Mar 3, 2011)

ok here it is - bar spacing 1cm

http://www.petscrazy.co.uk/index.php?ca ... 1&pid=6168

Can only do it on link!! Sorry - am usless with forum pics!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I doubt it would be secure for mousies as it's made for rats and ferrets. The wire sides have to no more be 1/3 in. (I think) apart or closer; mousies can compress themselves and squeeze through. It's one of their evolved capabilities. For babies and young mice wire cages are not good at all.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I have two separate lots of mice in freddys. No escapees yet :lol: It will depend on the size of your mice though and i wouldn't put a young mouse in (wait until your mice are fully grown.) Even if they are able to squeeze out of it you could easily pick up some fine mesh to put around the cage to make it secure for your pets  Here is the one I use for my boys (excuse the fact it's rather bare but too many toys starts them fighting!!)









If you are concerned about the bar spacing, the fun area leon is a good sized cage with a bar spacing of only 6.7 mm, there is also the hamster cage Fabio (slightly larger cage but with wooden base) only thing is these two are harder to pick up second hand or cheap!
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pet ... ages/40878
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pet ... 36603#more

Here is what I set up in my leon:


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Your definately fine with a Freddy cage as zany has said. Great photos there zany!  I have a similar barred cage for my girls called a Gabber Jolly rat cage (1cm bar spacing) only it`s just a wee bitty smaller than the Freddy. You only really need to worry about very tiny baby mice. Once they are around the three months stage, they are fine to live in a cage like this. 

The size of these larger rat cages gives you room for scope and to add in another full shelf right across the middle if you wish to. I find it adds another full floor space, so uses up all the space rather than just having height and nothing to fill it. You can then have ramps and ladders and ropes added for ease of use.

The Leon cage is also great and actually has the narrower bar spacing, so perhaps look into this cage instead of the Freddy? It will probably be a cheaper buy aswell.


----------

